# Getting ready



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I am sure that will make them,.. 'happy'; better order your FBQ now, so you have plenty on hand for removing supers.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Boy, Iddee had a jacket and veil on!! Those must have been some really nasty bees.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, Astro, after the tree they were 40 feet up in hit the ground and split, they let me know they weren't happy.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

You know, I don't think there are any laws that forbid you from leaving them where they are and you can get more bees by splitting hives that you already have....You do know that...right?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Iddee*

Judging by the stains on the bee suits your helper has been doing most of the work. 

A good manager delegates authority.

Iddee just can't get enough of those bees!

Brother come out to Calif it's KINDA fun, we break every rule ever written or spoken about moving bees. Actually I think you would like it!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

looks more like a chain saw then an uncapping knife!


----------

